# الهيكل الوظيفي... أفيدوني



## يقولون مهندسه (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ياليت الي عنده خبره يفيدني كيف ابدأ بتوزيع الهيكل الوظيفي لشركة هندسية كبيره

بس الأساسيات والمناصب الرئيسية 

وشكراً


----------



## ام نورا (15 مارس 2008)

بامكانك مراجعة الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63261-4.html
في مقابلة مشرفنا الفاضل محمود حازم عياد
فيها نماذج لتنظيم الهيكل الوظيفي
ويمكنك بالمناقشة مع الادارة التعديل في التنظيم حسب مفهوم شركتكم 
Who should report to whom ?
والتوصل الى التنظيم الامثل 
لدي نموذجين احدهما لهيكلية شركة واخر لهيكلية مشروع
لكنني اواجه مشكلة في رفعهما
ساحاول اضافتها كجزء من الردود والم استطع ساطرحها في موضوع جديد


----------



## ام نورا (23 مارس 2008)

*نماذج*

من هذا الرابط يمكنك تحميل تخطيط هيكلي لشركة انشاءات متكاملة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/41621120/54165896/ORG_CHART.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030

ومن هذا التالي ستجدين تخطيط هيكلي لادارة المشروع مستقلا
http://www.4shared.com/file/41621232/a145b6a2/Project_Org.html

وان كان للاخوة الاعضاء وجهات نظر مختلفة عن تنظيم اكثر شمولية ونجاحا وبحسب ما مروا به ضمن حياتهم العملية فبامكانهم الافادة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مارس 2008)

مشكورة جدا اختنا ام نورا

فافادتك بالهيكلين التنظيميين للمشروع وللشركة
فيه افادة ممتازة للجميع


ولي ملاحظة صغيرة
وهي
احتياج الهيكل التنظيمي للشركة المرفق
الى Technical Office
يتكون من مدير ادارة فنية " قد يكون معماريا" ومعه فريق عمل من مهندسين مدني والكتروميكانيكال ورسامين وحاسب كميات

وتكون علاقته مباشرة بمدير الشركة 
وكذلك باقسام التنفيذ والعطاءات Bidding " التسعير" 
بحيث يعتبر هو المايسترو الرئيس للشركة

فهو المكتب الذي يتسلم مستندات العقد

وهو الذي يعد مخططات الورشة حسب متطلبات العقد

وهو الذي يعد المواد في التقديمات "Submittals"

وايضا يتصل بادارات العمل بالمشاريع سواءا لمساعدتهم في علاقة المشروع بالاستشاري
او بعلاقته مع مهندس المكتب الفني المقيم بالمشروع 

وله علاقة بالمشاريع ايضا
في استخراج واعداد اوامر التغيير

وايضا له علاقة اتصال بقسم ال Cost& Planning
حتى يتعرف من خلاله على مستوى التكاليف في التقديمات لاخذ الاعتمادات 

ارى ان المكتب الفني للشركة ذو اهمية كبيرة

ولك وافر الشكر 
وجزاكِ الله كل خير
​


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

محق استاذي الفاضل 
فعلا لدينا Technical Officeوفيه الاختصاصات التي اشرت اليها 
المدير مدني وليس معماري 
ولعلني نسيت ايراده في المخطط سهوا
ربما يمكنني اعادة الترتيب بحسب ماذكرت واعادة رفع المخطط بعد تصحيحه قريبا 
اشكر جدا اهتمامك بتقييم مشاركتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مارس 2008)

العفو اختنا الفاضلة
ليس تقييما

ولكنه استفسار بملاحظة ما, 
على خجل من علو قيمة ما تفضلتِ بطرحه لنا


وايضا يمكن ان ( وليس ضروريا) يكون مدير المكتب الفني معماري

واراه اقرب الى هذا المكان الوظيفي
حيث قراءة المخططات وتنسيق اي اختلافات فيها مع كل التخصصات
وحيث المواد واعتماداتها من المشرف 
وقرب المعماري من المواد وتجانسها والوانها وسهولة اقناع الاستشاري المشرف 
بالبدائل التي فيها مصلحة للشركة

عموما انا لست مديرا فنيا في اي شركة 
حتى لا اكون متحيزا بعض الشيء
لكنه 
مجرد رأي قابل للصحة او الخطأ

ولي استفسار ايضا ان سمحتِ

هل يقصد بـ HSE

مهندس الامن والسلامة ؟

ام ماذا ؟

وان كان لديكم ايضا 
توصيفا للوظائف
فاتمنى عليكم ان تمدوننا به 



مشكورة كل الشكر


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

اين طروحاتنا من طروحاتكم استاذنا الفاضل 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
عندما ذكرت ان مدير المكتب الفني تخصصه مدني 
عنيت ان هذا هو واقع هيكلنا الوظيفي ولا اقصد احتكاره على التخصص المدني 
وانا بجانب خبراتكم الكبيرة ليست لي المقدرة على مناقشة الامر 
بالتأكيد ممارستك الطويلة في الحقل المهني اعطتك اشارات اوضح عما هو اقرب لاداء هذه المهمة 
اما 
HSE
مختصر ل Health Safety Environment 
وهو بالفعل كما تفضلت قسم مهندسي ومفتشي الصحة والامن والسلامة


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي جهودكم


----------



## ام نورا (2 أبريل 2008)

اعيد رفع نسخة معدلة من الهيكل التنظيمي لشركة انشاءات 
بعد اضافة المكتب الفني وتفاصيله 
Technical Office 
اعتذر عن التأخير في التصحيح نظرا لضيق الوقت 
لعل الاضافة منطقية كما اقترحت مشرفنا الفاضل نهر النييييل


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخت العزيزة ام نورا عذرا وعلى استحياء ارجو التاكد من الملف مرة اخرى لانى عند تنزيله وجدت شيئا اخر وان كنت لا استبعد ان تكون المشكلة من عندى كما حدث مع ملفات باسم


----------



## ام نورا (2 أبريل 2008)

الاخ تامر المصري 
الملف عبارة عن مخطط تنظيمي لشركة انشاءات 
وان كانت لديك من مشكلة ارفع شكوى لادارة الدعم الفني مباشرة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=57
واشرح لهم المشكلة 
وهم لن يقصروا في حلها باذن الله كما فعلت قبل ايام واستجابوا بسرعة 
وعلى العموم اعيد ارفاقه مرة اخرى على الرحب والسعة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى وبالفعل هذه المرة ظهر بالصورة الصحيحة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 أبريل 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> اعيد رفع نسخة معدلة من الهيكل التنظيمي لشركة انشاءات
> بعد اضافة المكتب الفني وتفاصيله
> Technical Office
> اعتذر عن التأخير في التصحيح نظرا لضيق الوقت
> لعل الاضافة منطقية كما اقترحت مشرفنا الفاضل نهر النييييل



بالفعل اختنا الكريمة ام نورا

هكذا يكون هيكل تنظيمي متكامل

اشكر لك اسهاماتك الكثيرة
في الاضافة لنا ولقسمنا جميعا بادارة المشروعات

ولا داعي للاعتذار فالوقت فعلا اصبح يصارعنا ونصارعه

بارك الله لك في وقتك وفكرك واضافاتك
​


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (2 أبريل 2008)

أحب ان اضيف في هذا الهيكل الوظيفي قسم 

 (Information Technology Department (IT

حيث تعتمد الشركات الآن على soft ware في كل الأقسام دون إستثناء حيث يقوم IT بعمل شبكة داخلية Local Net work يسهل الإتصال بين الأقسام بعضها البعض 

وفي حالة حذف ملفات سهوا يقومIT بإسترجاعها 
وزيادة سرعات الأجهزة بما يسهل التعامل مع البرامج 
عمل الصيانة اللأزمة للأجهزة والطابعات 
وهذ يعتبر بعض من كثير من مهام IT


----------



## ام نورا (3 أبريل 2008)

نعم تماما كما تفضلت اخي السعيد ولكن يعتمد على سياسة الشركة 
ففي كثير من الشركات يقومون بالتعاقد مع شركة IT متخصصة بنظام التجهيز والنصب والصيانة 
كما كان متبعا في شركتي الحالية حتى وقت قريب
لاعتقادهم بان هذا النظام اقتصادي اكثر ويتيح خدمة متخصصة ومواكبة للتطورات 
بحسب الحاجة و دون الاضطرار لانشاء قسم
لكن كلما زاد عدد موظفي شركة الانشاءات زادت الحاجة الى IT
كما هو متبع في شركات الاتصالات مثلا
فقسم الIT يتجاوز ال20 موظف في اقل الاحتمالات


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المداخلة ايتها الأخت الكريمة


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (3 أبريل 2008)

بحب اضيف زياده ع الي حكوه الشباب انه لازم يكون فيه بالمكتب الرئيسي مكتب اسمه PMO او Project management offic وهذا دوره كبير ومعروف لدى الشركات الناجحه .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 أبريل 2008)

نعيم ابو كرم قال:


> بحب اضيف زياده ع الي حكوه الشباب انه لازم يكون فيه بالمكتب الرئيسي مكتب اسمه PMO او Project management offic وهذا دوره كبير ومعروف لدى الشركات الناجحه .



اخونا الفاضل نعيم ابو كرم

اضافتك ثرية 
نتمنى عليك لو تسهب لنا في توصيف الوظيفة للـ PMO 

مشكورا على افادتنا وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (5 أبريل 2008)

Project mangement Office مكتب اداره المشاريع 
هو مكتب يجب تواجده بالمكتب الرئيسي للشركه وظيفته متابعه واداره المشاريع وتركيز اداره المشاريع في قسم خاص ,يمكن ان يتابع مشراريع منفرده ويمكن ان يتابع عده مشاريع (برامج) في نفس الوقت من خلال التنسيق مع هذه المشاريع فيما بينها .ويتلخص دورها في وفير التدريب والتاهيل وبرامج الحاسوب والقوالب الجاهزه (الفورمات) اللازمه لاداره المشاريع والسياسات والاجراءات القياسيه الاى الاداره الفعليه المباشره ومسؤليه تحقيق أهداف المشروع وتتضمن ايضا : 
- تنسيق الموارد اللازمه للمشروع من خلال مشاركتها بين المشاريع وحسب الاولويه .
- تحديد وتطوير اسلوب اداره المشروع وافضل الممارسات والمقاييس اللازمه لذلك .
- توضيع السياسات والاجراءات وادارتها وكذلك النماذج (القوالب او الفورمات) اللازمه للمشروع .
- اداره المواصفات المركزيه 
- مخزن مركزي واداره لكل من المخاطر الفرديه والمشتركه لجميع المشاريع .
- مكتب مركزي لاداره وتشغيل ادوات المشروع مثل برامج اداره المشاريع على مستوى المؤسسه باكملها 
- تنسيق مركزي لاداره الاتصالات عبر كافه المشاريع .
- قاعده اشرافيه وتوجيهيه لكافه مديري المشاريع .
- مراقبه مركزيه لجميع الجداول الزمنيه للمشاريع و ميزانياتها .
- تنسيق مقاييس الجوده للمشاريع .
- يكون مدير المشروع مسؤلاً عن تحقيق اهداف المشروع ( التنفيذ ) بينما يعد مكتب اداره المشاريع هيكلا تنظيميا له ضوابط محدده تشمل مفهوم المؤسسه .ويقوم المكتب باداره التغييرات الرئيسسه التي تحصل للمشروع (تغييرات ومطالبات وغيرها ).
- يراقب مدير المشروع الموارد المخصصه لمشروعه بينما يفضل مكتب اداره المشاريع على مشاركه الموارد بين جميع مشاريع الشركه والتنسيق بينهما .
- يركز مدير المشروع علىاداره نطاق المشروع و الجدول الزمني والكلفه والجوده الخاصه بالمشروع بينما مكتب اداره المشروعات يركز على اداره المخاطر والعلاقات بين المشاريع .
- يقوم مدير المشروع بعمل تقارير حول تقدم المشروع بينما يقوم مكتب اداره المشاريع باعداد تقارير متكامله للمشاريع ومدى تقدمها .
المصدر PMbok 
- يمكن ان يحتوي مكتب اداره المشاريع على وحده خاصه رئيسسه تكون تابعه له او ممكن تحل محله وتسمى مكتب تخطيط وادره المشاريع يكون موظفيها هم مهندسي التخطيط لكافه المشاريع موزيعين بالمشاريع ويعملون تقارير للمتكب الرئيسي الذي بدوره يعد التقارير بالصيغه النهائيه للستاري او المالك كل مشروع وحسب طبيعته كذلك يهتم بكل التغييرات والمطالبات Claims الخاص بالمشروع وحضور الاجتماعات الخاص بالمشاريع وكذلك الاجتماعات او البرامج الخاصه في مرحله اعداد المناقصات .وغيرها .....
هناك شركات كثيره تستعمل هذا النموذج منها شركه الحبتورللمشاريع الهندسيه في دبي وهي من اضخم شركات المقاولات في المنطقه .


----------



## mrtaha (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي جهودكم*​


----------



## NADA AHMAD (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من لديه معلومات عن ضبط الجوده في المشاريع الهندسيه ارسالها لي


----------

